# Figured I'd give it a shot...



## LittleMan (Feb 14, 2007)

I took the idea from this thread: http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71257

Thought I would try it out for myself! 







Original image:






It took a lot longer than I thought it would... lol
But I think it looks nice...
I might have gone too detailed in the painting... but I "painted" it how I think I would paint it in real life.  I'm a very detailed artist, so I did it like I was actually painting it.

Tell me what you think!  Also, if you have any suggestions/advice please say!  This is my first try at this... so I know there is a lot I can work on.


----------



## Corry (Feb 14, 2007)

I think you did a very nice job, Chris!  I think it really does look like a painting, too!


----------



## cherrymoose (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice job! I agree with Corry; it looks exactly like an oil painting. Can't wait until I get Photoshop.


----------



## droyz2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

I really like how the face is quite a bit more realistic than the rest of the "painting" because it really draws the eye to the face, which is the most important part.


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 16, 2007)

droyz2000 said:


> I really like how the face is quite a bit more realistic than the rest of the "painting" because it really draws the eye to the face, which is the most important part.


Also, that is my style of painting.
I always put more detail into the most important part.

unlike photography... it's hard to get everything to have the same amount of detail.


----------

